# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bijna nooit ongesteld, wel gebruik van pil

## mck

Hoi,

Ik heb al jaren een heel rommelige cyclus. Ik slik al sinds 6 jaar de pil, in het begin werd ik in mijn stopweek ongesteld, maar op een gegeven moment was ik dat ineens elke 2 weken. Toen heb ik een zwaardere pil gekregen. Die heb ik nu zo'n 5 jaar en ik ben al jaren de ene x wel en de andere x niet ongesteld. Ik heb 3 jr terug gehad dat ik bijna een jr niet ongesteld werd. De gynaecoloog zegt, dat het waarschijnlijk komt doordat mijn lichaam zo reageert op de stoffen die in de pil zitten. Ik heb een inwendig onderzoek gehad, hij heeft een echo gemaakt en zei dat alles er goeduitzag. 

Toch maak ik me zorgen, want ik ben nu alweer 2 maanden niet ongesteld. Ik blijf het vreemd vinden en aangezien ik heel graag kinderen wil over een aantal jaar, ben ik bang dat dat dan niet zal lukken.

Heeft iemand een (soort) zelfde ervaring?

Ik hoor het graag!!

Groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi mck,

Het slikken van de pil brengt altijd risico's met zich mee. Ik weet niet of je regelmatig sex hebt maar een optie zou zijn om een periode van minimaal 3 maanden geen pil te gebruiken. Je lichaam kan zich dan reguleren. En voor je zelf kun je dan zien of je lichaam dit ook kan. Mogelijk dat dit een gerust stelling voor je zal zijn.
Er doen zich van allerlei theoriën voor rond de pil. Eén er van, welke ik aanhang, omdat ik in mijn omgeving merk dat het erg goed werkt is om min of meer regelmatig je lichaam eens te zuiveren van alle lichaams vreemde hormonen.
Let ook op dat je niet te veel soja producten gebruikt. Wat veel mensen niet weten is dat daar erg veel vrouwelijke hormonen in zitten. Het is voor vrouwen met een hormoon gevoelige borst tumor bv dan ook een moordenaar.

Gr Ikke

----------


## mck

Hoi Ikke,

Bedankt! Ik ben toevallig, gisteravond ongesteld geworden. Daar was ik eerlijk gezegd wel heel erg blij mee. Het is inderdaad best een goed idee om een tijd te stoppen met de pil. Hoewel ik dat wel een aantal maanden heb gedaan, toen ik zolang niet ongesteld werd. En dat bracht toen geen verandering. Maar misschien heb ik dat toen te kort geprobeerd om mijn lichaam zijn normale cyclus op gang te laten brengen.

Hoe zou ik mijn lichaam trouwens moeten zuiveren van alle lichaams vreemde hormonen? Dat klinkt interessant. Verder gebruik ik eigenlijk nooit soja producten (geloof ik). 

Groetjes!

----------


## Agnes574

Blij dat je ongesteld bent geworden!

----------


## ikke64

@mck,

Dat doet je lichaam helemaat automatisch  :Wink:  Alleen zul je dan moeten stoppen met het innemen van lichaams vreemde hormonen, zoals de pil en soja producten. Maar daar gaat eneige tijd overheen vandaar dat ik aangeef dat je minimaal 3 maanden moet stoppen. Hou wel rekening met je sex leven. Want zwanger worden zul je nog wel niet willen begrijp ik uit je verhaal. En oppassen dat je niet zwanger wordt doe je met z'n tweeën. Waar je op moet letten kun je prima vinden op internet.
Ik je ongesteldheid verder wel normaal?

Gr Ikke

----------

